# most comfortable knee/shin + elbow protection



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I am looking for shin guards etc for my wife, she has really sensitive skin and she is complaining the rockgardn mesh from the knee shin pad / flak irritating/hurting her skin. Thats just during the 15 minute test fit!

So if you are that type of woman,
what is the most comfortable guards one could buy?

Are you supposed to wear something underneath the guards to minimize abrasion?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I think it mostly depends on how it fits the individual.

I have a pair of Race Face Flank knee/shin pads that have been so comfortable I forget they are on... and have never felt any abrasion from them. I've had other pads that created raw spots on the sides of my knees - but that generally only happens on the first ride with new pads and then they are better after that. (The only exception being if the pads are too long and rub on the tops of my ankles - that fit problem causes persistent abrasion.) The Race Face ones are the first pair that I've had that I didn't get any irritation from at all.

As far as wearing something underneath - most people will wear a liner shirt under a body armor jacket, because those can be irritating. But wearing something under your knee/shin guards tends to make them slide down. And I'd imagine the same would be true with elbow guards. But you can always try it.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the same problem when wearing armor. Tried a couple different brands and styles, but it still occurs. I narrowed down the problem to being where I tend to sweat the most. If you find a comfortable shell, let me know. Currently, I use my armor over my tights and long sleeves, which means I can't use it much in the summer. Since I sew, I've come up with a couple of ideas for light-weight clothes to pad me, but haven't found the materials I think would work well (breath but not bunch and rub).

Fiona


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

race face women's DIY (the women's version of the flank). super comfy, and stay up really well.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

midgetmafiosa said:


> race face women's DIY (the women's version of the flank). super comfy, and stay up really well.


It's not, actually. There is no women's version of the Flank. The DIY is the women's version of the Rally FR. The flank is completely soft (no plastic shell) with the d3o reactive polymer inserts (that harden up on impact). I have both the Flank and the DIY. Both stay up well and fit well, but they're definitely different style pads (hence the reason for owning both... )

http://raceface.com/protection/legs/flank-leg/


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

oh, you're so right...the flank is the new one. my bad, sorry!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

+1 for Race Face Womens DIY - have both the arm and leg armor and LOVE them :thumbsup:


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

toby henderson (THE) storm for DH, 661 evo for AM


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

I have Fox Pro Launch elbow/forearm and knee/shin guards that I forget I'm wearing, but I don't have especially sensitive skin either. Also, it's recommended that armor be worn directly next to your skin and not over clothing, to minimize it slipping out of place when you crash.


----------

